# i had the pleasure of meet Mike Phillips



## steve from wath

just like to say thanks to Mike

for taking the time to talk to me and pass a few secrets on

also thanks for singing my 3401 book

really appreciate it, it was a pleasure to talk and meet you


----------



## Soul boy 68

That must have been some experience, I don't suppose you care to indulge in his secrets.  or at least tells us how your visit went? And how was Mike Philips?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

legend nice


----------



## Carshine

Cool experience, should have brought a better camera


----------



## Bigoggy

Lucky guy


----------



## smack

Very cool Steve! Mike is a very cool guy.


----------



## Simz

Living the dream.....Correction,(no pun intended) my dream lol.


----------



## WHIZZER

Mike is a top Chap - had a quick chat before Sema with him at AG HQ


----------



## Dodo Factory

MP is a lovely guy; master detailer and very down to earth. Only stops working for Mojitos in my experience


----------



## Mike Phillips

steve from wath said:


> just like to say thanks to Mike
> 
> for taking the time to talk to me and pass a few secrets on
> 
> also thanks for singing my 3401 book
> 
> really appreciate it, it was a pleasure to talk and meet you


Pleasure meeting you also Steve. My favorite part about SEMA is just meeting new friends from the forum world.

Good times for sure....

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

Mike Phillips said:


> Pleasure meeting you also Steve. My favorite part about SEMA is just meeting new friends from the forum world.
> 
> Good times for sure....
> 
> :thumb:


 as i said the year before,, you had the plaesure of meeting steve from wath lol

once again thank you

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320675


----------

